# Need a show name.



## georgiadavidson (Aug 5, 2012)

need a show name for a horse called romeo fell pony.


----------



## MLBarsHoney (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, you could always create a name without using his barn name in it, theres hundreds of those if you just look em up. A lot of them are just pretty words put together to make a "fancy" name. 

Or, you could make a name up something like "Romeo's *insert attractive noun* like Romeo's Pride or Romeo's Legacy. Haha trying to come up with these off the top of my head isnt working out so well. I'll let ya know if i come up with anything else


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

If he is a purebred fell pony then you should have his passport from the fell pony society. These documents should have his registered name on it somewhere.
That is the name you should use for showin in the UK.


----------

